# Is Adding Liquid Fertaliser a Waste of Time?



## Eugine Thomas (20 Feb 2015)

Plants absorb nutrients mainly from the roots; also, if you're adding, say root tabs, or something similar (to fertalise the soil with potassium and iron), then these chemicals will leach into the water column for the leaves to absorb, anyway. I just don't understand it; and the high volumes, too: every week?! Really? I'd have thought that lightly fertalising the soil every six months would be more than good enough: it is for my garden lawn. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## Jose (20 Feb 2015)

Aquatic plants get their nutrients from wherever possible. It doesnt matter if its from the soil or the water column as long as there is enough. Not sure this is what youre asking.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Feb 2015)

Most macrophytes uptake nutrients from both sediment and water column. So it's perhaps best to be pragmatic and supply them with both sources and in quantities that ensure they do not experience nutrient deficiencies. That way we can concentrate on the more taxing problems of getting CO2 and lighting right etc. The thread below makes interesting reading on the subject.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/weekly-nutrient-consumption-in-planted-aquarium.34930/


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Feb 2015)

As mentioned by the other posters, foliar uptake by aquatic plants is not only possible but is extremely efficient. The distance that the nutrient ion has to travel from the water to the reaction center is fractions of millimeters, whereas translocation from the root to the leaf can be many centimeters. Be careful when comparing terrestrial plants with aquatics.

Cheers,


----------



## Eugine Thomas (20 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up on the article Troi: reading it now.


----------



## tam (20 Feb 2015)

In a low tech tank you might well be able to do find without adding any liquid ferts. It depends on a lot of other factors.

I would be cautious about using any ferts designed for a lawn, particularly if you've got fish or inverts in with the plants.


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Feb 2015)

Just to mention certain plants need root feeding to thrive,there is a degree of difficulty with some plants that substrate is a huge plus. I have experience of  Amazon Swords reaching 14"just in gravel, healthy leaves and all ,no root tablets but CO2 and Neutro T liquid fertiliser.Alternatively I have read articles were much success was obtained with  Aquatic Pond Compost from garden centres and no CO2 or liqiud fertiliser


----------

